# itchy puffy skin



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

I had Hashimoto's Thyroiditis and subsequently was diagnosed with papillary carcinoma back in May. I had a total thyroidectomy in June. Ive read that the autoimmune antibodies associated with hashimotos can cause itching skin. Since I dont have a thyroid anymore, what happens to the Hashimotos that I had? Does anyone else have itchy skin that puffs up when you scratch it?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Well, you probably still have Hashi and you still have a thyroid in the form of thyroid residue left behind from your TT. So with this in mind antibodies can still attach and cause havoc, however, not as intense as if you had a total thyroid. Until you are on med. dose of approx 200 to 300 there is still a functioning thyroid even with the little thyroid residue left. Although if you had RAI after surgery that would take care of the left behind residue, supposedly and eventually. Your Hashi antibodies are still floating around in your system, they just don't have a thyroid to attack anymore considering TT and RAI,
as well there should be no more thyroid symptoms either.

Are you on thyroid medication yet. Some thyroid medications can cause skin issues. Sounds like hives. Discuss this with your doctor which s/he might know what is causing the itching and/or have a solution. Perhaps changing thyroid medication brand, if you are taking them.


----------

